# windows 8 ?



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm getting a laptop with windows 8, and hear different reviews on the windows 8 ..... What's your opinion !?!


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I like Windows 8 for technical reasons. It's easier on the hardware than 7 and it runs faster. The startup is also faster.

The down side IMO is the User Interface (UI). The apps can only be run in full screen mode so you lose the "windows" part of Windows there. The regular programs work ok though.

For those who are used to the previous UI, there's a nice app by Stardock called Start8. It gives the Windows 7 Start menu back to Windows 8. 

I use Start8 with Windows 8.1 on one of my computers and recommend the combo above Windows 7.

My other computers are a menagerie of ME, 2K, XP, Vista 32, Vista 64 and W7. I like W8 with Start8 the best.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks ! I only have experience with XP, so I am clueless !


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Miz Mary said:


> Thanks ! I only have experience with XP, so I am clueless !


I like it for how it works as well. Most people have a problem getting use to the new user interface though.


----------



## RichInPA (Nov 13, 2013)

DL and install Ubuntu instead


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

RichInPA said:


> DL and install Ubuntu instead


Couldn't have said it better myself... Or uninstall 8 and install Win7... either way, a better choice..


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Win 8 is just like every other MS o/s rolled out in between their better ones. More headaches than their better operating systems but tolerable once you get used to it and forget about their past operating systems that were more user friendly.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

For those who want the XP/W7 start menu back, there are rumors that the next Windows OS, rumored to be named "Threshold", will have the full start menu as an option. 

http://www.neowin.net/news/start-menu-may-return-with-windows-threshold-update

We're talking 2015 though, so it's quite a wait. In the mean time there are, at last count, 21 different addons to W8 that bring the start menu back. The demand is pretty obvious.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Start_Menu_replacements_for_Windows_8


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Shrek said:


> Win 8 is just like every other MS o/s rolled out in between their better ones. More headaches than their better operating systems but tolerable once you get used to it and forget about their past operating systems that were more user friendly.


 do know that this Windows 8 mess, has made a few people not only to think of Macs but many of them have already made the switch over to Macs.
Especially when a huge majority of them already have Apple pro cuts iPhone, iPad etc. It is no big deal then to switch over iF their programs have the ability to work on Macs. Many can now because of Apple switching over to Intel chips and stop using Motorola ones. LOL
Cause many that still want to use Windows can do so on Macs now. Although i surely won't load on Windows on this Mac. No Way.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

It took me some time to get used to Windows 8 as in about 3 weeks. 

Now its easy but at first I thought my brain would explode. LOL

We also got a mouse that is for Windows 8.... makes life a bit nicer but it too can be challenging.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

<rant>I can live with it, once I got used to it. Truthfully, it is the worst "new and improved" anything since New Coke. For example, to shut it down, mouse over the far right until a popup pane appears, then click on Settings and then Power. Pretty intuitive huh? But now I know, and you do too. Another negative - if you do not use their email app, you can not simply click on an email link but rather you will have to copy and paste the email address into your email program - no way around it either! And you need to assign programs to your different types of files like .jpg, gif, pdf, etc or it will try to invoke apps. You need to learn how to use your mouse like you use your finger in a smart phone and sweep those apps off to the side. If that fails, press ctrl alt del to invoke Task Manager and the apps will disappear. The worst negative, however, is that you can not do a simple restore while in safe mode startup - you need the full W8 to get into safe mode - this is problematic should you get a virus and you power down and then restart in safe mode, so as to not lose your restore point. I work off the desktop mode. I don't use their apps. So my W8 works about the same as my old OS, and like I said, I can live with it. They made a touchscreen type system for desktop computers that use a mouse - and it was a very bad idea. </rant>

<rave>Startup is quicker than any other Windows OS I have had.</rave>


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Win 8.1 is now available for free download through the Store app for the systems loaded with Win 8 after 3/13 as I recall.

My Win 8 was loaded in 2012 and the free 8.1 update isn't available in the Store however each update improves the functionality of my Win 8.

Computerworld staff has some tips and tweaks to make 2012cloads of win 8 that can't be updated to 8.1 for free at

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti..._tricks_and_hacks?taxonom---=125&pageNumber=1

that pulls together many of the scattered features ,allows PC user owner admin account elevated administrator access , eliminates hidden files and installs the hidden win 8 Start menu on the taskbar.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

There is a big learning curve for Windows 8 (now actually 8.1) but once you get the hang of it, it's wonderful! Mainly because it's so much faster, less hangs, etc. due to the built in management system. You can have as many windows open and multi-task to your hearts content without any loss of speed or hangs.

It's so different that a lot of people have a hard time with it, but you can get it more like you're familiar with by using some of the tricks and tips for Win 8. There are a lot of websites on how to do this and also several free Kindle books on it as well.

I can't tell you how badly I originally hated it. Now, I totally love it! :thumb:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

IMO the worst thing they did with win8 is the hidden screen to the right. Mine won't come up when the mouse is on the upper right corner, only the lower right, and even when it does come up it usually takes 2 or 3 swipes to get the screen to show. I want my one or 2 click shut down options back.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The Windows 8.1 service pack is purported to take care of a lot of the user friendliness issues, but I haven't tried it myself.

This thread reminds me of an episode of Big Bang Theory when Sheldon was asked what he thought of Windows 7 on his new laptop:

_"It seems to be more user friendly than Windows Vista -- I don't like that."_

I'll bet Sheldon would love Windows 8!


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I installed Pokki on my win 8 laptop. Almost like XP


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

I went from xp to 8 a few months ago and LOVE 8. I was worried that I wouldn't because of all the scathing reviews but it's been great. Though I did get a touchscreen laptop, without that feature I don't know how I'd feel about the OS!


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I hate it. They are attempting to make it look more like an "i" product with aps. I hate it bad enough that I subjected myself to a couple weeks of digging through the internet to find a new laptop that had win 7 on it. It was not easy to find one that was new (not refurb) in the price range I wanted and with hard drive and memory levels I could tolerate. But I am glad I did. Just hoping this one lasts long enough for Microsoft to come to their senses and bring back the more user friendly interface.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I DONT have a touch screen, and I LOVE windows 8 ! Yes, you have to learn it , it's not like the old way......has BOTH desktop way, and the apps way ..... I use a mouse, that is great ....... it's actually EASIER than the other os' .....

the screen on the right does get n my way , and it's tricky putting it to sleep ...... other than that its great !


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> What's your opinion !?!


MS is already building Windows 9 release date ~3/15 

Vista outsold Win 8 in a similar time span.

http://www.techradar.com/us/news/so...ndows-9-release-date-news-and-rumours-1029245


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

I got 8 on a laptop a few mounts ago and still don't care for it,but Im comp.challanged haha, I have problems mostly with goin back, say your on a page and I click on a link to look at and to go back sometimes I have to the start menue and start again to be where I was at first,too many clicks to shut down,same with start up also,must do password !

Im glad it ant voice command, cause it would hate me!!!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hate, despise, loath, would like to throw the inventor into a pit of hungry alligators, truly dislike Windows 8!!!!!!! I don't think I can truly convey just how badly I hate this version of windows.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I am just now buying a laptop with Windows 7 on it. That operating system will likely be the last Windows version I will use. This article does a decent job of explaining a few of my concerns - the comments are pretty insightful as well.

http://www.zdnet.com/why-ive-all-but-given-up-on-windows-7000023083/

The bigger issue is one that I cannot explain the full import of easily and it goes far beyond the issues of Windows and more into society itself. As succinctly as I can put it, Windows is no longer a platform where developers can easily place applications which independently perform tasks that do anything outside of the sandbox. Everything that interfaces with the real world has a gatekeeper and tax man and a spy. Creativity has been forced out to other platforms, while control, advertising revenue, and tracking of users has become paramount.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats true as Windows 8 was made basically for the Touch Screens on laptops, so that people could get used to the way Windows acted on their Tablets.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

TxMex said:


> Hate, despise, loath, would like to throw the inventor into a pit of hungry alligators, truly dislike Windows 8!!!!!!! I don't think I can truly convey just how badly I hate this version of windows.


come on Tx tell us how your realy feel :heh:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TxMex said:


> Hate, despise, loath, would like to throw the inventor into a pit of hungry alligators, truly dislike Windows 8!!!!!!! I don't think I can truly convey just how badly I hate this version of windows.


It really should be pointed out that the Windows 8.1 update is a lot more user friendly that 8 was. For example, the Start button is back.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yesterday I had to work on my husbands computer that is windows 7. It was agonizing how slow compared to Window 8. Same hardware on his computer and mine so level playing field there. I am very happy with Windows 8.1.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> It really should be pointed out that the Windows 8.1 update is a lot more user friendly that 8 was. For example, the Start button is back.


I tryed to down load 8.1,it tells me it ant available at this time:facepalm:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Yesterday I had to work on my husbands computer that is windows 7. It was agonizing how slow compared to Window 8. Same hardware on his computer and mine so level playing field there. I am very happy with Windows 8.1.


I question the "level playing field" unless it was a recent re-install of 7 and both have the same programs AND both computers are the same age. Not only can there be registry issues, but I recently read how one user was checking his drive usage and came across a hidden directory (undocumented) that was holding MONTHS worth of browsing history. This was not the normal cache we all know about and not a swap file.

I have also long suspected that "service packs" are in service to MS to slow the computer over time, so that the next OS can appear fast.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I question the "level playing field" unless it was a recent re-install of 7 and both have the same programs AND both computers are the same age. Not only can there be registry issues, but I recently read how one user was checking his drive usage and came across a hidden directory (undocumented) that was holding MONTHS worth of browsing history. This was not the normal cache we all know about and not a swap file.
> 
> I have also long suspected that "service packs" are in service to MS to slow the computer over time, so that the next OS can appear fast.


I build all my computers myself and handle everything from software install to updates. It may be the computer my husband uses but I handle everything on it. My husband does not know a bad email from a good email so every thing goes through me first.

It is definitely slower and has less on it than my computer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just got a win 8 laptop with touch screen -- a small 12" one. I downloaded Classic Shell, so it looks and works very much like Win 7. I can get to the apps side, and often do by mistake when my finger goes off the side of the screen, but by and large with Classic Shell, I like the computer. 

What I don't like is how much room the installed program and apps take up -- about 55 gig of the hard drive, and that is without any of my own programs and files. On my current Win 7 computer, with what feels like a ton of programs on it, I'm using 84 gig. Once I transfer my programs and data over, I figure I'll be using twice the amount of space as on the old computer. 

But at this point, I'm basically happy with the new computer, and love the touch screen. Angry birds on a 12" screen is awesome!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just read that HP will no longer put Win 8 on their computers -- they are going back to Win 7 "by popular demand". So if anyone is looking for a new computer with Win 7, wait a few weeks until the HPs hit the market.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

I got a new laptop in August and the change from XP to 8 is not a positive one. I hate the tiles and having additional programs to organize pics/music etc for me. One of the first things I figured out was Windows Key+M. It brings up the desktop. My first complaint is I can't manually sort files within a folder. You have to choose from their option of date, size, name, etc. It makes merging pics from a camera and my phone in chronological order near impossible unless I want to jump between each group and rename individually. My second it the touch pad. Just about every time I try to move the mouse either the sidebar on the right pops up and it won't go away unless you sweep your finger the other way or click off it. If that menu doesn't pop up the it will change the screen and scroll through apps. Very annoying. I updated to the 8.1 and didn't really notice a difference other than video chat is no longer available on facebook. I'm in a long distance relationship and it is super annoying not being able to use that feature. To turn off/restart I have to hit CTRL+ALT+DEL and hit the power button in the corner.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

HoofPick said:


> I got a new laptop in August and the change from XP to 8 is not a positive one. I hate the tiles and having additional programs to organize pics/music etc for me. One of the first things I figured out was Windows Key+M. It brings up the desktop. My first complaint is I can't manually sort files within a folder. You have to choose from their option of date, size, name, etc. It makes merging pics from a camera and my phone in chronological order near impossible unless I want to jump between each group and rename individually. My second it the touch pad. Just about every time I try to move the mouse either the sidebar on the right pops up and it won't go away unless you sweep your finger the other way or click off it. If that menu doesn't pop up the it will change the screen and scroll through apps. Very annoying. I updated to the 8.1 and didn't really notice a difference other than video chat is no longer available on facebook. I'm in a long distance relationship and it is super annoying not being able to use that feature. To turn off/restart I have to hit CTRL+ALT+DEL and hit the power button in the corner.


Classic Shell is free, and it's already saved me a ton of frustration. I do agree with you about the finger swipe thing -- it keep catching me. I've also heard of another shell that costs $5.00 that turns off the metro side so you can't even get to it unless you reconfigure the computer. It might be earlier in this thread or on another one in this forum. I turn mine off the regular way -- through the start menu.


----------

